# 1994 ford coil springs



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi I have a 1994 ford f150 4x4 extended cab short box with a fisher 7.5 Minuit mount plow. If seams like i need to get some heavy duty coil springs. I know this truck is not built for plowing I'm only doing my driveway and my parents, That live about 20 miles away. Any help on that kind to get i have the 3275 lb gawr front Axel I was looking at some from auto-zone part # fcs824v as I work their and get a discount. Would the HD ones make a difference as theirs are also reg duty ones. I don't want to wast money and put them in if they wont help. Any input will be appreciated 
Also could i put f250 springs in it


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*f150*

the heavy duty one's would be a plus typicaly have a cc in the number instead of cs for standard .:salute:


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

what does cc ans cs stand for


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok so what would you recommend I would rather spend more and get something that will work. My uncle got some for his f150 with a plow when he started the tiers were like this / \ (looking from the front) and with the new ones (I think they were just longer and not stronger) it looked like this \ / (front view)


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

the 824 springs are they what they said to be a heavy duty ?what were the stock coil numbers ? 821 or 822 ?


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

according to auto zone the stock springs are fcs820 and the hd's are fcs824 is that number just a part number or does it mean somthing like waight?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

i would check with a spring shop first for their opinion ,you could always go with standard coils and air bag's ,it has been awhile since i sold them but it seems to me their was another number between thr 820's and 824's just a little bit lighter ,i used to sell cargo coils ,they would keep you at stock height but handel more weight capacity .their was a tighter band of coils at the top of the stack .thay also timbrens for that truck also .


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a ton of info on here about this. Get the heavy or severe duty springs for a 2wd 1994 F250 diesel and you'll be set. I have a thread with pictures here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034&page=3

A bunch of the pictures don't show up anymore, but all of the info is in that thread. Here's another thread with part numbers, etc.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109856

Good luck.


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

so i can run f250 springs and it will have the stock ride height and hold the wight of the plow that's what i was going to do but i wasn't sure if they were the same i mean the f150 and f250 ad far as the mounting and size. to they are the same size just stronger thanks for all the help


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm on auto zones website this is what they have for a 1994 ford f250 they are all fcs 822v, 824v, 844v and then in module "cc" 824, 
in 1994 f150 they have (all fcs) 820v, 822v, 824v, 
any idea whats best? Why does this have to be so hard lol


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*f150*

if they have cc822 cargo coils i would go with them,insted of the cc824 .


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

FCS844V

or Moog CC844 from rockauto.com for $75 + shipping.


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry for asking so many questions but i want to make sure I'm right. so f250 springs wont work. and what is the difference between the fcs844 and the cc844 and someone seed to go with cc822 over the cc824 are the cc824's to stiff? and would the cc844 the stiffest?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*stiff*

i think the 824's will be to stiff and with out someone to be able to compare the spring spec's on the 844's and the 822's better make shure they will fit first and are not to stiff .:salute:


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Really, this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109856 covers it all with part numbers and is a few weeks old. This thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034&page=3
is about my experiences with the springs in the truck you have and includes pictures.


----------



## joney5079 (Dec 11, 2010)

ok just picked up a set of cc824 now does anyone have install instructions thanks


----------

